# Health and water



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Guys found out about this and it was an eye opener for me. I am going to post a link, there is no "home" link to go to as the product is sold through dealers or the like. However the science behind the product seems sound to me and makes a ton of common sense, Watch the video in the link and read whatever you can/want to within the link/s as well. I'm going to get one after Christmas, got an Italian disease right now; its called fundsarelow.

http://watermachine.net/ this is the "main" page, read the topics listed under pages in a column on the right side of the main page of the link. In particular hexagonal water, that was a revelation in and of itself.

http://www.velaravelaqua.com/#sthash.1PBuemuJ.dpbs Here is a distributors website but it has a wealth of information regarding aerobic and anaerobic water where alkalinity is concerned, its in a video just scroll down a tad on the page. As well as a lot of other topics for the water machine.

Anyhow tell me what you think etc.... I'm getting one regardless, but I would like to hear what you think thanks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A good sales pitch for sure, a very high ph level !! Read quite a few articles and will probably read a few more.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

To a degree, but the science and facts cant be denied IMO. I've known for years about acidosis and the detrimental affects, and used coral calcium to get my ph high. However that was fixing the ph directly and not getting to the root cause or correcting the water within the body itself--the way I see it. But something that effects ph through the water in ones body through water, that's modified without chemicals or stripping beneficial components as does reverse osmosis system water, is desireable. There is no panacea, but this I feel is the most direct way to make a change, one that will be used daily cooking and in drinking, and has promise to reverse certain maladies that we all are suffering from. I'd rather laugh and say well they got me, than wonder if indeed this does help my overall health and reverse the damage treated water and contaminants have done to us all. Someone has to be first in anything at a given point in time. Give me a few weeks and I will get one--then after that I'll give it a month---or less if I really notice benefits to say my piece as to what I think of it. So mid? Feb I should know.

BTW look at the second link and go mid page, there is a video about the blood. That was pretty eye opening IMO how quickly just by drinking the high ph water and how it affected the blood just 12 minutes later. A before and after look that was straight forward.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I prefer my water have been distilled with a brownish color to it.........LOL :smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Yep, I only drink water that's fully Krausened, and from God's country...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

crazy Germans adding fermenting wort to beer.........I had forgotten all about those Old Style commercials......classic AZ!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well got my water machine yesterday, and today had my first cups worth. It was very smooth, completely tasteless, and "tastes" ok. I did a ph test with paper through my urine stream and was about a 6.0---acidic. Drank that cups worth and 20 mins later, peed again and onto the ph paper, it was a 9.0 to 9.5 !!!! Seems it works rather quickly in regards to assimilation. Also a bit after that (had already had a bowel movement late morning) I had another "calling" for a bowel movement. It was in between solid and diarrhea, but I hadn't eaten anything to cause the movement. In my readings of the benefits of the water--one was it promotes the flushing of toxins/waste throughout the whole body.

I'm leaning in thinking, that my body is starting to flush itself at a cellular level and because of the increase in waste in my system, that what was already there before my drink, got ushered out ahead of schedule to make way for more waste being introduced. However I will give updates on my perceptions and what not, to be as complete and thorough in being objective and informative. Some will have their own ideas as to what I mentioned but that's okay, not trying to convince anybody, but rather inform what I'm going through and being as candid as I can. More in the future.

I also had an expanded blood panel test done, I had a high RBC (red blood count), a high alkaline phosphatase, and a low vitamin D-25. I'm on a special vitamin D, A and K2 (ADK2) for my D deficiency---which is a correlation to my ALP (alkaline phosphatase) reading. Had a +1 protein which is abnormal, so this expanded blood panel was/is my base and standard to compare with---when I get another done here in a month after I start drinking the water. If my readings all come back normal, then I think it can be attributed to the water as well as the supplement ADK2. The water by reducing the clusters of H20 from 12 to 14 down to 4 to 6 in a cluster, means they permeate the cells completely throughout the body. And at 12 to 14 per cluster they cant get into the cells to deliver the oxygen molecule. Which is a direct correlation to my high RBC, because the doctor said my blood was thick (blood is part water). Thick is the same as 12 to 14 clusters vs 4 to 6, which means it would flow easier and unhindered/bound/stuck together.

Anyway, sorry so technical, but I'm tired of feeling tired, no energy, and having the desire to be outgoing as I used to be. My body is in an anaerobic state---but this water will change that almost immediately. Also I'm taking not only the ADK2 supplement, but a vitamin mineral supplement that has half of the listed vitamins chelated. I'm now also going to alter eating so much fatty foods, and increase in vegetables which I already eat a lot of compared to most people. I'm going to really try to make changes and make a difference in my health. The water is an important step in getting started, probably the most important one. I will as I said keep updating and describing the changes as best I can. I'm as curious as the next person is! But if I notice anything, I will share to hopefully enlighten some of you and maybe get you to read, investigate, and see what works for you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Antlers22, we buy reverse osmosis water and add (concen trace®) trace minerals. http://m.traceminerals.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.traceminerals.com%2Fproducts%2Fliquid-tablet-minerals%2Fconcentrace-ionic-minerals&utm_referrer=#2685

Your system uses tap water? Do you have to add minerals to it?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

This adds minerals to the water, namely tourmaline with far-infrared, and zeolite (the same substance used to absorb radiation at Chernobyl) it absorbs well, and for drinking it removes toxins in the body. The tourmaline is the source of the far-infrared--which is the source of the negative IONS (which are good for you and make you feel good -- http://www.webmd.com/balance/features/negative-ions-create-positive-vibes. And has colloidal silver which helps kill/rid bacteria and viruses.

Reverse osmosis on the other hand isn't a good thing. It removes bacteria--that's good but it removes all minerals--even beneficial ones, not to mention it removes IONS, that includes negative IONS which to many are essential for well being. It reduces water such as salt removal from salt water. Those that sell reverse osmosis systems naturally want to say its perfectly fine and desired for water filtration etc... but the water is literally DEAD.

This water machine simply kills/rids- bacterias/viruses --purifies, adds minerals that help detoxify the body, adds negative IONS, filters at .2 to .9 microns which filters the bacteria and spores--then the colloidal silver helps in that as well. To answer your question yes it has to be tap water, or water from a clean source, it removes chlorine, but doesn't remove fluoride so far as I know or have read. If it did I would have made mention. So no you don't have to add minerals, but in my thinking that's what I take chelated vitamins for.

Its not the most well designed spigot, or upper reservoir, where the ceramic filter is attached in that the filter rises above the bottom about 1/2 inch. Which means that 1/2 inch of water hasn't/cant get into the top of the ceramic disc to pass through. Now that 1/2 inch cant get into the processed water in the below reservoir--but it sits without a complete emptying---which I think was a poor design.

However overall, it delivers the water as advertised, and tastes remarkably "smooth" for lack of a better definition. I made sweet tea yesterday and it by far was the best tea I have ever tasted, it went down silky smooth and because the water ITSELF was absolutely tasteless, the tea flavor along with the sugar taste weren't altered in TASTE as city water with chlorine etc... in it. Made my first urn of coffee today,... smooth coffee-seems the taste of things are a tad more noticeable. Lastly it makes water slowly, so at night before bed I empty a gallons worth into a jug etc... and fill the top reservoir so that you I can have a full reservoir the next day and a gallon for coffee cooking in the fridge. Easier to have a surplus than having to wait during times of heavy use.


----------

